# 10 month old cocker spaniel our new addition!



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, Not posted on here for a long time lol but been looking in a lot lately for advice after we just rehomed a new doggie, so thought I would show you some pics and tell you a little about him. 

He is a 10 month old cocker spaniel called Snoopy and has been with us 5 weeks now, was a bit of a mess when we got him, he was in dire need of a haircut he had never been clipped and was so matted poor thing so we had him done the next day!! he had sores all around his mouth the vet thinks was possibly from biting at the crate he was kept in most of the time and hes lively to say the least lol but hes now settled in and loves Maya our Lhasa  we had had him neutered pretty much straight away and anti biotics sorted out the sores so he now looks beautiful. Me and my daughter have been training him he can now come, sit, stay, leave, and roll over, he knew no commands when we got him so hes doing well, still pulls like crazy on the lead which we are perservering with. He has a thing for cushions which we have stopped and now has a bagpuss hotwater bottle cover he snuggles up with every nite. 

Hes a bit of a whirlwind sometimes after so much time crated hes a bit of a hyperactive child lol, can't take our eyes off him for a second or hes digging up the grass, chewing something he shouldn't or in the bin etc but hes only a puppy after all and hes learning his boundries at the mo and hopefully all the work will pay off in the future  but hes such a soppy lovable thing and actually a little nervous sometimes which we are concious of but we love him to bits and hope hes happy in his new home


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

What a lovely story. So glad he found you to take care of him.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

what a lovly boy and so lucky to have found you


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh he's beautiful! And very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous hes a little poser! I love black cocker spaniels they always look so shiny!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone but we were the lucky ones to find him  

He is a poser lol such a different coat to our other cocker his coat is very shiny, well it is now the groomer said the water that came off him was chocolate brown yuk said it maybe being in a heavy smoking household! always wanted a black one and although hes got a tufty white bit on his chest hes still gorgeous to us


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks lovely. I think cockers are the nicest of the smaller breeds and really cute as puppies.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh nice, congratulations! Very smooth and sweet face, I'm sure he's warm and sweet pet too thanks for rescuing him..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He is beautiful


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

He is a handsome young boy!  Angie


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely boy both dogs are :thumbup:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

He is lovely, congratulations x


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

what a lovely story and hes bootiful!!! :thumbup:


----------

